# Orange dots and necrotic leaves



## led_acid (May 5, 2019)

Hello there! Which disease are those? I think i have two different ones in the same plant. Photos are from phalaenopsis
https://ibb.co/ZWGJJ7b
https://ibb.co/zrfL7gR
https://ibb.co/mqyVBCv

Thanks!!


----------



## xiphius (May 5, 2019)

Photos are a bit blurry, but those sunken spots in the first one scream thrips to me.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2019)

I think the first two are clearly insect damage. I think 'mites'. Wipe with a clean white tissue and look under magnification.


----------

